# what size bands do you use on topknots



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need to get more rubber bands for the girls topknot's, I can't remember where you buy them and what size I need.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think this is what I do. My bands don't have a size marked on the package. These accept three turns. They are very soft and stretchymedium bands The best bands, at the best prices..


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I think this is what I do. My bands don't have a size marked on the package. These accept three turns. They are very soft and stretchymedium bands The best bands, at the best prices..


I use the same ones (medium). I get the yellow fine weight and they work great for Daisy since her hair is so thin and baby fine. I got the black fine weight ones once but I didn't like them as much as the yellows.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ashley21 said:


> I use the same ones (medium). I get the yellow fine weight and they work great for Daisy since her hair is so thin and baby fine. I got the black fine weight ones once but I didn't like them as much as the yellows.





Maddies hair is like your Daisy's hair, so thin ands so fine, thank you Ashley and Sylvia:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I buy mine from Topline Pets. They have latex free and Snag free bands. They're very light weight, and they don't seem to break the hair.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I buy mine from Topline Pets. They have latex free and Snag free bands. They're very light weight, and they don't seem to break the hair.


I use these too and used to order from Topline Pets but I found the exact ones in the dollar store. I've never been in the dollar store until my last groomer sent the girls home in the cutest barrettes and that's where she got them. All for a dollar :thumbsup: the rubber bands are fifty cents. Such a bargain!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I bought some clear ones I love for Pippa at the 99 cent store. I think they are silicone. I make three loops with them and they never cause tangling or mats, and they slide right out when I need to change her hairdo. I bought some other bands from Ebay and mistakenly got the wrong size. They are very, very small-- only 1/8". I use them for Cozette, and as it turns out, I love them because they are so tiny that I don't have to loop them at all. Best yet, they are also clear.


----------

